# Bible Reading Plans



## Tyrese (Sep 7, 2013)

Are there any Puritan Bible reading plans?


----------



## JP Wallace (Sep 7, 2013)

Tyrese, the orginal KJV had a reading plan (of sorts) at the front, I have a facsimile edition which has it. They divided each day up in to Morning and Evening prayers, each with 2 "lessons" and the a Psam for the whole day. I'm not sure if it can be viewed online somewhere. That's the only thing that comes to mind.


----------



## Tyrese (Sep 7, 2013)

JP Wallace said:


> Tyrese, the orginal KJV had a reading plan (of sorts) at the front, I have a facsimile edition which has it. They divided each day up in to Morning and Evening prayers, each with 2 "lessons" and the a Psam for the whole day. I'm not sure if it can be viewed online somewhere. That's the only thing that comes to mind.



Hi Pastor Wallace, I think I have something like that as well. I will check it out.


----------



## M_Scott (Sep 9, 2013)

Don't know if they qualify as Puritan or not but Ligonier had a December 2012 blog post with a list of Bible reading plans for 2013, here's the link - Bible Reading Plans for 2013 by Nathan W. Bingham | Ligonier Ministries Blog

HTH 

Mike


----------



## jandrusk (Sep 9, 2013)

This is the bible reading plan that I have been following for the past 5 years or so. Love it and it's doubtful I'll ever modify it. 

A Puritan's Mind » Bible Readings for the Year


----------



## FenderPriest (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't imagine it's a "Puritan" reading plan, but M'Cheyne's reading plan is pretty awesome... and Puritanical, in the best sense!


----------



## JP Wallace (Sep 9, 2013)

The only thing I have 'against' M'Cheyne's system is that I like to have a psalm a day, otherwise, perfect! Just add a psalm a day if you have time.


----------

